

Would it be cool to be able to search a video? - _RPM

I&#x27;m currently trying to find a segment in a video that is about 56 minutes long.
======
declandewet
Yes, that would be cool. I am curious as to how such a search would be
performed by the user. Perhaps entering a duration in minutes and seconds and
using arrow keys to shift the buffer bar location left/right until the correct
scene is found, or searching for known dialog text and mapping transcript to
location in the video that that specific part of the transcript was said in
dialog might be a useful addition to the already-available "thumbnail search"
most video players provide today (when you hover over the loading bar, a
thumbnail image of that scene appears in a tooltip).

Something useful I've seen in very few places are video players that maintain
a history of the duration of the video that was watched, so if the internet
ever cuts out or the video stops loading the page could just be reloaded and
the duration in the video will be maintained, albeit 1 minute prior just as a
quick recap of what happened. When this feature is not available, and the
connection is shoddy, watching videos can be very frustrating because having
to find where you were previously can sometimes take ages, especially if the
loading bar has no indication of what duration in minutes the video is at the
location you hover your mouse on the loading bar.

What else other than this could add any real value to the act of searching a
video? Perhaps mapping words to visual cues, for example searching "helicopter
explosion" would take you directly to an overdramatic scene of a helicopter
being blown up in magnificent ember by a missile that is clearly too small to
do much damage to a bicycle let alone a helicopter, that would be cool.

~~~
_RPM
You bring up some interesting concepts on how to "search a video". Great
ideas. My initial thought was to have segments tagged, with phrases /
keywords.

